# New cycle new log.



## Big-John (Sep 19, 2013)

So I'm gonna try to keep a log on this cycle I started today.                  So here it is.                                                                              Week 1-6 anadrol 50mg a day. Week 1-4 and 8-12 slin @ 20ui a day.    Week 1-12 Test Prop 300mg  Tren Ace 400mg  Mast 400mg a week pining eod.  As of right now here are my maxes.                                  Bench 305.  Dead lift 455  Squat 355. I'm running Brandon Lilly's Cube method as of right now and have been lifting for a little over a year. When I get a chance I will post up some pics of me when i first started to now and pics at the end of my cycle. Stats are 34yo 6'4 215lbs. The gear I will be running is all from Bio-Tech.


----------



## kubes (Sep 19, 2013)

I am looking forward to watching this log bro


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 19, 2013)

Lets get it on.  Keep us posted bro.


----------



## Big-John (Sep 19, 2013)

Here are a few pics. The last 2 are current and was not on cycle.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 19, 2013)

Cool Big John .. Thanks for keeping us informed brutha.. The Tech should treat u right for sure ...


----------



## formula1069 (Sep 19, 2013)

WhIch slin are running R or Log ?


----------



## kubes (Sep 19, 2013)

Can see some size difference from pic 1 and 3. Keep up the hard work bro


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 19, 2013)

good luck brotha and bust yur ass. itll pay off.
u def made some progress n continue to do so.

Diet/Gym/gear....keep tht in mind.  diet is always my hardest to stick with.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Sep 19, 2013)

Big-John -- KILL IT brother!


----------



## Big-John (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks guys. Formula im using R


----------



## formula1069 (Sep 19, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Thanks guys. Formula im using R



I just started trying Log, i was using 15 ius R last run so i did 15 ius log and it kicked in hard, i went down to 10 , 20 would have been bad for me that why I asked, I think I like Log better than R 

I wish i had pics when i first started lifting, looking good bro


----------



## Big-John (Sep 19, 2013)

formula1069 said:


> I just started trying Log, i was using 15 ius R last run so i did 15 ius log and it kicked in hard, i went down to 10 , 20 would have been bad for me that why I asked, I think I like Log better than R
> 
> I wish i had pics when i first started lifting, looking good bro



Thanks brother. This is my second run with it. The first run was to see how I reacted to it. I was off cycle and still liked the results.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Sep 19, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Thanks guys. Formula im using R



Big-John, how are you running that each day/in general?
(pre wo, pwo, morning, etc.)


----------



## Big-John (Sep 19, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> Big-John, how are you running that each day/in general?
> (pre wo, pwo, morning, etc.)



Basicly I run 7 in the am and eat breakfast 15min later. 7 an hour and half before workout with a meal 15min later. Then 6 three hours after workout with a meal 15min after pin.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 19, 2013)

Slin is one of the few things i havent tried. id really like to but my diet is wacked.
plus i hav probs wit my sugar droppin and gettin sick.
so im a lil iffy with tht


----------



## Big-John (Sep 19, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> Slin is one of the few things i havent tried. id really like to but my diet is wacked.
> plus i hav probs wit my sugar droppin and gettin sick.
> so im a lil iffy with tht



Better safe than sorry.


----------



## BigBob (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow, big difference from 2012. Keep it up bro!


----------



## Big-John (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks BigBob.


----------



## uznher2 (Sep 20, 2013)

When doing a cycle of deca how often do I inject,and how much


----------



## dudcki27 (Sep 20, 2013)

uznher2 said:


> When doing a cycle of deca how often do I inject,and how much



WTH? :banghead::banghead:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 21, 2013)

uznher2 said:


> When doing a cycle of deca how often do I inject,and how much



theres dudcki's other sign-on .....
doesnt wana ask a question like tht...and get hounded.

its ok dud...were all friends here. were here to help


----------



## formula1069 (Sep 21, 2013)

uznher2 said:


> When doing a cycle of deca how often do I inject,and how much



Every day 3 cc's
12 weeks

And go start your own thread after you have spent some time reading and learning at least a little bit of info before asking such a stupid fucking question :sniper:


----------



## Big-John (Sep 24, 2013)

Week 1 update. Starting to feel the prop kicking as far as feeling good and sex drive. Recover seems to be about the same as of right now. Not feeling any sides from the Tren Ace. Not feeling anything from the drol either. I'm injecting 2.75cc eod and can say this oil is extremely smooth but if I let it set in the syringe for more than a minute the plunger tends to get stuck. I will post some pics around week 6.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 24, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Week 1 update. Starting to feel the prop kicking as far as feeling good and sex drive. Recover seems to be about the same as of right now. Not feeling any sides from the Tren Ace. Not feeling anything from the drol either. I'm injecting 2.75cc eod and can say this oil is extremely smooth but if I let it set in the syringe for more than a minute the plunger tends to get stuck. I will post some pics around week 6.



its always good when u can feel it wrkin.
keep up the hard wrk buddy.
and i use to hav probs with Endosyn tren with the plunger.
think it melted it or just warped the rubber. just hada inject rite away. lol

gd luck n keep us posted


----------



## mikeystrong (Sep 26, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> WTH? :banghead::banghead:



HAHAHA omg so funny. Stoked for the log Big-John!!!!!! GET THEM GAINS BABY!!!!   :headbang:


----------



## Big-John (Oct 2, 2013)

Week 2 update. Tren has def kicked in! I've had crazy insomnia the last few days. Sex drive has been through the roof and recovery has gotten better. Hit a new PR on my dl at 475lbs so I would say that would be the drol working. Not sure what to expect with the mast sense this is my first time running it.


----------



## BigBob (Oct 2, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Week 2 update. Tren has def kicked in! I've had crazy insomnia the last few days. Sex drive has been through the roof and recovery has gotten better. Hit a new PR on my dl at 475lbs so I would say that would be the drol working. Not sure what to expect with the mast sense this is my first time running it.



Have you noticed any stomach problems on the drol? People say it causes trouble but I never experienced that. The Mast will really make you hard. (I mean your muscles Bro)Have you put on weight?


----------



## kubes (Oct 2, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Week 2 update. Tren has def kicked in! I've had crazy insomnia the last few days. Sex drive has been through the roof and recovery has gotten better. Hit a new PR on my dl at 475lbs so I would say that would be the drol working. Not sure what to expect with the mast sense this is my first time running it.



Your going to love what the mast does to your appearance


----------



## Big-John (Oct 2, 2013)

BigBob said:


> Have you noticed any stomach problems on the drol? People say it causes trouble but I never experienced that. The Mast will really make you hard. (I mean your muscles Bro)Have you put on weight?



No stomach problems what so ever. As of today I have gained 5lbs.


----------



## Big-John (Oct 2, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Your going to love what the mast does to your appearance



I look forward to it.


----------



## Big-John (Oct 9, 2013)

Week 3. Bench went up 5 pounds and the sides from the Tren has come to a complete stop. Had to stop the drol. Felt bad all the time and had no appetite what so ever.


----------



## kubes (Oct 9, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Week 3. Bench went up 5 pounds and the sides from the Tren has come to a complete stop. Had to stop the drol. Felt bad all the time and had no appetite what so ever.



Drol does the same thing to me. I have almost given up on orals all together


----------



## LuKiFeR (Oct 9, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Week 2 update. Tren has def kicked in! I've had crazy insomnia the last few days. Sex drive has been through the roof and recovery has gotten better. Hit a new PR on my dl at 475lbs so I would say that would be the drol working. Not sure what to expect with the mast sense this is my first time running it.



You're gonna love the masteron. It makes me crazy horny, veiny and hard (muscle).
Test and Mast= GREATNESS

after the first run with Mast...I fell in love and run it with every cycle, plus I use it at a low dose with test for trt.

Post some updated pics


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 9, 2013)

thanks for sharing brother. looking forward for the updates and pics


----------



## Big-John (Oct 10, 2013)

I plan on putting pics up at week 6. But my sex drive is through the roof right now! Recovery has been great this week also.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 10, 2013)

Cool big John and that's right if u can't fuel the drol it's not for you. I hear many of times oh this Drols no good but yet they can't eat. Keep up the solid work brutha.!


----------



## Big-John (Oct 10, 2013)

Change of plans. I was gonna bulk on this cycle but I got invited to play in a football league so I gotta start cutting now and whip my self back in shape. I did cardio yesterday for the first time in a while and about puked!


----------



## Big-John (Oct 12, 2013)

Just had to get on here and tell everyone that the wife lifted with me for the first time tonight. Finished out with 135 squat and 150dl. Man did it turn me on! If she keeps going I'll take some video.


----------



## kubes (Oct 12, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Just had to get on here and tell everyone that the wife lifted with me for the first time tonight. Finished out with 135 squat and 150dl. Man did it turn me on! If she keeps going I'll take some video.



Couples couples training is great bro. My girl and I used to train together but now my daughter has her to busy with sports but enjoy it


----------



## Big-John (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 12, 2013)

I have been lifting with my wife for a few weeks now, she has been training by herself for at least two years.  It is definitely different training with a partner.  She is actually a little stronger than I thought.  The only thing I miss when training with her is I can't listen to my music and talk to her at the same time.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Oct 12, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> I have been lifting with my wife for a few weeks now, she has been training by herself for at least two years.  It is definitely different training with a partner.  She is actually a little stronger than I thought.  The only thing I miss when training with her is I can't listen to my music and talk to her at the same time.



I basically use sign language cause I hate taking my ear buds out to talk and listen


----------



## Big-John (Oct 15, 2013)

After deadlifting.


----------



## kubes (Oct 15, 2013)

Big-John said:


> After deadlifting.



Looking good bro... Pretty lean too


----------



## Big-John (Oct 15, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Looking good bro... Pretty lean too



Thanks. It's hard to eat as clean as I want being laid off work and not having a lot of extra money.


----------



## kubes (Oct 15, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Thanks. It's hard to eat as clean as I want being laid off work and not having a lot of extra money.



Yeah I find that chicken and sweet potatoes are the most expensive part if my nutrition. You can cut some corners though with rice, tuna etc... You have to keep those macros clean and up there to achieve your goals bro


----------



## Big-John (Oct 15, 2013)

Really frustrated! I post these same pics on my Facebook and get more negative feedback then good. One of the few people that give me good feedback and motivates me is a great guy that is also on this board. I never make fun of anyone and the way they look. To beat it all they are all people I have been friends with for years and 2 of them are pushing 400lbs. Sorry for the rant. I would rather vent on here then stoop down and say something mean back to them on there.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Oct 15, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Really frustrated! I post these same pics on my Facebook and get more negative feedback then good. One of the few people that give me good feedback and motivates me is a great guy that is also on this board. I never make fun of anyone and the way they look. To beat it all they are all people I have been friends with for years and 2 of them are pushing 400lbs. Sorry for the rant. I would rather vent on here then stoop down and say something mean back to them on there.




LoL ... People suck. You gotta laugh at them for being so dim witted.


----------



## kubes (Oct 15, 2013)

Exactly why I don't do Facebook. Most the people making those comments are just jealous because they don't have the will power and lack the motivation to do what we do! Be proud if your accomplishments brother.... We are not the norm


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 15, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Really frustrated! I post these same pics on my Facebook and get more negative feedback then good. One of the few people that give me good feedback and motivates me is a great guy that is also on this board. I never make fun of anyone and the way they look. To beat it all they are all people I have been friends with for years and 2 of them are pushing 400lbs. Sorry for the rant. I would rather vent on here then stoop down and say something mean back to them on there.



They are just haters.  You have worked your ass off the a long time and it is paying off.  People love the drama on FB and even though I use it, I am really careful about what I post...because of the haters.  I had one pic that was posted up of me doing some work in the deer woods and I was in a tank top   No posing, just working and you guessed it...got a negative ass comment about my body on even that.  The woman who posted it is over 275 lbs, maybe 300lbs of fat and I also rebuffed her sexual advances once about 10 or so years ago.  Fat bitch....


----------



## BigBob (Oct 15, 2013)

Dude. You look great. I feel sorry for those people who do not understand drive and determination. And some just want to make others feel like them. This quote by Teddy Roosevelt is perfect in this situation :
It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, *so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat.*


----------



## Big-John (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks guyS. I took all the pics down. They need to grow up IMO. The crazy thing about one of the guys that said something just told me he was ensacure because he is way over weight just the other day and I told him not to worry about what others think. But this is why I love this board so much because people like you guys.


----------



## BigBob (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey John is that your Home gym? Now I am Jealous!


----------



## Big-John (Oct 15, 2013)

No that's just an old gym in my community. I like it because it's open from 6am to 11pm.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 15, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Really frustrated! I post these same pics on my Facebook and get more negative feedback then good. One of the few people that give me good feedback and motivates me is a great guy that is also on this board. I never make fun of anyone and the way they look. To beat it all they are all people I have been friends with for years and 2 of them are pushing 400lbs. Sorry for the rant. I would rather vent on here then stoop down and say something mean back to them on there.



_*The group here actually knows something about training - forget posting that stuff on facebook. *_ You're looking great brother.  As much as we all say we don't care, everyone does.  Yes, even the pros get pissed when people challenge their shit, but they do what you should do.  *Dismiss it like nothing and hit it harder - make your destiny happen. * Sounds overly dramatic maybe, but it's not.  Not to me it doesn't.  They don't understand dedication and the pain and sacrifice that happens every hour of every day in our sport...their comments mean nothing unless you decide they do.

G.


----------



## Big-John (Oct 15, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> _*The group here actually knows something about training - forget posting that stuff on facebook. *_ You're looking great brother.  As much as we all say we don't care, everyone does.  Yes, even the pros get pissed when people challenge their shit, but they do what you should do.  *Dismiss it like nothing and hit it harder - make your destiny happen. * Sounds overly dramatic maybe, but it's not.  Not to me it doesn't.  They don't understand dedication and the pain and sacrifice that happens every hour of every day in our sport...their comments mean nothing unless you decide they do.
> 
> G.


. Thanks Grim...


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 15, 2013)

Big-John said:


> . Thanks Grim...



Any time.  You're a good guy, you've busted your ass and deserve some respect for what you've put into it and the results you've earned.  Screw them.


----------



## formula1069 (Oct 15, 2013)

Just keep looking at the before pictures from 2-3 years ago, I remember them from Alin Board, Beer ball belly and pencil arms 
That should be all you need , fuck the face book people :sniper:


----------



## Nattydread (Oct 15, 2013)

Fuck the haters! Your looking good Big John. 
Misery loves company bro. That's why they hate.


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 15, 2013)

you look great brother. just keep working hard and you`ll reach your goals. fuck the haters!


----------



## Big-John (Oct 16, 2013)

formula1069 said:


> Just keep looking at the before pictures from 2-3 years ago, I remember them from Alin Board, Beer ball belly and pencil arms
> That should be all you need , fuck the face book people :sniper:



Yeah I'm glad I took that pic so I have something to look back on. Here it is.   http://www.anasci.org/vB/general-off-topic-discussion/31990-started-bottom-year-later.html


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 16, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Really frustrated! I post these same pics on my Facebook and get more negative feedback then good. One of the few people that give me good feedback and motivates me is a great guy that is also on this board. I never make fun of anyone and the way they look. To beat it all they are all people I have been friends with for years and 2 of them are pushing 400lbs. Sorry for the rant. I would rather vent on here then stoop down and say something mean back to them on there.




Fuck em!  They dont get what its all about..when ure 85 yrs old tossing iron and they are one foot in the grave just say shoulda coulda..


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 16, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Fuck em!  They dont get what its all about..when ure 85 yrs old tossing iron and they are one foot in the grave just say shoulda coulda..



When he's 85, they'll all have both feet in I'm thinking.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 16, 2013)

Roglol!!! ↑      cool it..  sorry big john hes insubordinate....


----------



## Big-John (Oct 20, 2013)

Worst Tren cough ever! Felt like needles poking my skin all over. From my head to my feet. I've never had that happen before.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 20, 2013)

So big john you going to drop it now or dose down?...repeat what ure taking currently.
Try the slin pin route too..


----------



## Big-John (Oct 20, 2013)

As far as other sides I'm doing good. No insomnia and no night sweets. 400mg Tren Ace 400mg Mast and 350mg Test Prop a week.


----------



## kubes (Oct 20, 2013)

Big-John said:


> As far as other sides I'm doing good. No insomnia and no night sweets. 400mg Tren Ace 400mg Mast and 350mg Test Prop a week.



Always nice when you can run Tren without getting the Tren insomnia. The night sweats never bothered me though cause I knew it was working


----------



## Big-John (Oct 20, 2013)

Yeah I got it bad last time so I decided to try my test lower and its working. My aggression is still up but controllable so far.


----------



## ripped358 (Oct 21, 2013)

No disrespect but you are no where near the level where you need slin.
your not even close to your natural limits let alone your juice limits.
I would not think for one moment that you ever touched a steroid.
To be honest with the right diet you can drop the juice and still gain plenty naturally  your wasting your money on gear,you should hire a coach instead.
That will help you out much more than steroids cause you def aren't eating enough.
I'm really trying to help cause if I saw your picture somewhere else I wouldn't know you workout let alone join plus take insulin.
why are even taking insulin have you reached your genetic limit where no matter how much juice you can't grow anymore
I'm not gonna sit and lie to you and say you logo great keep it up,cause all that will do is make you think your doing things right
you def need to learn more about nutrition ,then training then when that's perfect you add gear in
I don't want too see you choke cause your using insulin wrong.
Good luck buddy, in just trying to feed you the truth cause something your doing is def. wrong


----------



## Big-John (Oct 21, 2013)

........


----------



## asp28 (Oct 21, 2013)

ripped358 said:


> No disrespect but you are no where near the level where you need slin.
> your not even close to your natural limits let alone your juice limits.
> I would not think for one moment that you ever touched a steroid.
> To be honest with the right diet you can drop the juice and still gain plenty naturally  your wasting your money on gear,you should hire a coach instead.
> ...



Hey if you don't have any positive to say why don't you just keep your fucking mouth shut. Post a pic tough guy! Well even if you did known I would never believe it is you. Unless it was a picture of a dude with his mouth swallowing another dudes balls. Then I'd belive it:action-smiley-055:


----------



## ripped358 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm sorry I guess you want me to lie and say your huge ,keep it up .
I didn't say anything disrespectfull just to reconsider your prioritys
anabolics are the last thing in the arsenal.
Diet and training come first .
I just think you should hire a coach to help you and you'll get more results than your getting now  
Hell I used a coach when I used to compete I got torn a new asswhole many years ago for cycling. When I shouldn't have been.
And that's what got my priorities straight.
Learning how to eat correctly. ,I also got a phd in nutrition cause I wanted to learn more.o also got my phd in endocrinology because I wanted to learn  . I took years off of steroids and when I started again I new exactly what to do .
I'm not cursing at you  just trying to let you learn the same way I did. 
I thought I was big,lol.im laughing at myself back then.
anyway you can do what you want I was try to give you the same advice I recieved many years ago and I'm happy people told me the truth and made the bodybuilder I am today.
But this seems to insult you .take a bottle of insulin a day the pump is better.
Take it for what it is I'm honest and will always give my opinion , you can take it to heart and reassess or keep up what your doing .


----------



## Big-John (Oct 22, 2013)

.........


----------



## vpiedu (Oct 22, 2013)

lets stop this before it gets out of hand. big john, if you dont like his opinion just ignore it and move on as you have received lots of support here. AnaSCI is not for arguing but we are open to honest discussion. keep training hard and asking questions and researching brother and you will be fine. lets keep it clean and respectful guys, this is what makes us different from the other boards. 

VP


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 22, 2013)

Big John, just ignore him.  I have never heard of him or seen any photos of him, so I am not sure I would give him much credit.  Your doing great, and have made great progress over the past couple of years.  Just keep doing what you are doing brother.  Imagine what your gonna look like in 2 more years if you keep training like you are right now...


----------



## Big-John (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks Chris..


----------



## BigBob (Oct 22, 2013)

ripped358 said:


> I'm sorry I guess you want me to lie and say your huge ,keep it up .
> I didn't say anything disrespectfull just to reconsider your prioritys
> anabolics are the last thing in the arsenal.
> Diet and training come first .
> ...



Hey Ripped, its great that you have PHDs and all. But before you give advice why not ask what a persons goals are first. This isn't pro muscle and not everyone here wants to be a competitive bodybuilder. My goals are to maintain my size yet lose fat. That's it. I'm not speaking for Big John but if you look at how far he has come you can not deny the dedication and hard work!
And I am going to disagree with all that nonsense about genetic potential. That only counts when your in your 20s and maybe yearly 30s. After that we need all the help we can get. I wouldn't recommend an Obese person take test and drol to try to lose weight but someone who is eating right and training hard could benefit from anabolics greatly. 
Big John, let the criticism feed the fire baby! 
Peace out brothers


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Oct 22, 2013)

ripped358 said:


> No disrespect but you are no where near the level where you need slin.
> your not even close to your natural limits let alone your juice limits.
> I would not think for one moment that you ever touched a steroid.
> To be honest with the right diet you can drop the juice and still gain plenty naturally  your wasting your money on gear,you should hire a coach instead.
> ...



I'm curious as to some of your points-

First why is it that some one needs to be at their "genetic limit" to use gear? Or Slin?

What distinct advantage does it give a person to wait until their genetic limit has been reached before using androgens or other hormones?

How does one know where their potential extends to?


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 23, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Thanks Chris..



Plus, didn't I watch a video of you pulling over 500 on deadlift like it was nothing?  At like 7 foot tall, that is a damn long way to pull that kind of weight...


----------



## Big-John (Oct 23, 2013)

ripped358 said:


> I'm sorry I guess you want me to lie and say your huge ,keep it up .
> I didn't say anything disrespectfull just to reconsider your prioritys
> anabolics are the last thing in the arsenal.
> Diet and training come first .
> ...


 Just wanted to get back on here and say there is no hard feelings. I've been stressed lately and I'm on Tren lol. Sorry for freaking out but I do want you to keep a few things in mind. I'm 35 so I don't want to put 10 years plus in of being natural and trying to hit my natural peak. I never plan on being a body builder. I am your everyday gym rat that likes powerlifting and I will never compete. I can't afford to drop 150-200 a month on a personal trainer. I eat as much as I can put I know it's not enough. But I can afford to drop 250 for a 3 month cycle.                                     With that out of the way I had a great workout tonight. Started out with deads. 225x10. 315x10. 365x8. 405x6. 405x4. 455x2.  Assistance was one arm bent over rows, Lat pull downs, seated rows and shrugs.


----------



## kubes (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice work bro.... Keep up the hard work! It sure pays off in the end


----------



## ripped358 (Oct 23, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Just wanted to get back on here and say there is no hard feelings. I've been stressed lately and I'm on Tren lol. Sorry for freaking out but I do want you to keep a few things in mind. I'm 35 so I don't want to put 10 years plus in of being natural and trying to hit my natural peak. I never plan on being a body builder. I am your everyday gym rat that likes powerlifting and I will never compete. I can't afford to drop 150-200 a month on a personal trainer. I eat as much as I can put I know it's not enough. But I can afford to drop 250 for a 3 month cycle.                                     With that out of the way I had a great workout tonight. Started out with deads. 225x10. 315x10. 365x8. 405x6. 405x4. 455x2.  Assistance was one arm bent over rows, Lat pull downs, seated rows and shrugs.[/QUOTE
> I appreciate you listening,all I can do is try to help out to the best of my knowledge.
> you can hire Shelby Starnes for 1200 for the year ,its only 100 a month ,very reasonable and hell get you so diced,you won't recognize yourself.he is very good with answering emails and talking to you like you've known him for years.
> He also has a 3 month rate which isn't bad either ,just tell him your hard up for money and hell work with you .
> ...


----------



## Big-John (Oct 23, 2013)

I would love to but as of right now I am out of work. Also I'm off the slin because I already ran it 4 weeks so I will not pick it back up but I do own a meter and was trying to play it safe. As soon as I get back to work I will most likely give him a try. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Big-John (Oct 23, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Nice work bro.... Keep up the hard work! It sure pays off in the end



Thanks Jim!


----------

